# Fly Reel Backing?



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Anybody have a preference here I am looking to back a new Riptide and Gulfstream, I’ve always used Dacron but I see some people are using Gelspun, PowerPro 8 slick etc. any opinions?


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

SC on the FLY said:


> Anybody have a preference here I am looking to back a new Riptide and Gulfstream, I’ve always used Dacron but I see some people are using Gelspun, PowerPro 8 slick etc. any opinions?
> View attachment 40756


IMHO - gelspun only if you need to, but I prefer colour dacron for sighting and less risk for burns, et cetera. Size of dacron pertains to the expected leader. If I believe I am going to use a leader whose break strength is 14 or greater, then I go to 30lb.

I have actually, done 150+m gelspun, 30m dacron and then flyline.


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

My Gulfstreams are spooled with 30# dacron which gives me more than enough backing to chase big fish. 30# should also be sufficient for a Riptide.


----------



## tunataker (Jul 8, 2018)

If you are going to fish offshore think about your class tippet. A big fish that takes out a lot of line and changes direction will create a lot of drag even if your drag setting on the reel is set lightly. 
Try Power Pro on the Gulfstream. Dacron should be OK in the Riptide.


----------



## G McC (May 16, 2018)

I would take a look at hollow core 16 strand gel spun in 60-80lb test. I prefer a higher line test then 20-30 lbs. Recently put some Seagar Threadlock on a reel and liked the way lays flat and felt relatively soft for a gel spun line. Don't have any experience with other brands of hollow core so maybe ask around. You might be able to get one 600 yard spool and take care of both reels.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

When you refer to gel spun you can be referring to two different things technically. Stay away from traditional 8 strand braided power pro, slick 8, suffix, spider wire.... 

If you are interested in a gel spun I would only consider a 16 strand hollow core. It collapses to lay flat on itself, won't dig in the spool, and also won't cut your finger off. For 9wt plus I like 60lb for the diameter.
Power pro hollow ace and Toro tamer are both great, I have them on multiple reels. I recently put Jerry Brown on a reel and found it lacked the waxy coating that the others have, which makes it very difficult to open up for splicing. I won't be using the JB again.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Great example of how everybody has different experiences and following then recommendations.

I use JB solid on 80# but I don't have any need to splice. My buddy uses 80# JB hollow since he does a lot of splicing for his shark guiding and loves the stuff.

Now I will make one suggestion that most guys don't do or think about much. I would pick the backing you want for the bigger reel. Then buy a big bulk spool of that and put it on both your reels and and have leftover for the future. The issue with the higher end braided lines is that some guys find them pretty expensive, and for sure they aren't cheap. But if you buy big bulk spools it keeps the cost down.

And even if you use 80# you should get plenty of backing on your Riptide.

Final recommendation - Unless you plan to fish for tuna (bigger than schoolies) or fish where you aren't going to even consider class tippets (such as GTs) then 65# is probably the best overall size IMO.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Been using suffix 832 65# for years. No complaints here. Very smooth, floats, gives a tad more resistance to oysters and such. With the gifted in it it also repels water a little more too. I buy in bulk spoils easier that way.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

The Rio GSP 2-Tone 50lb is very good and silky smooth with the diameter of about 20-25lb dacron. A little pricey but nice if you need more capacity without buying 20lb dia or less typical backing or GSP backing or regular fishing braids with that saw blade effect that can cut wet fingers on big spools when trying to palm the spool when more pressure is needed on a big nasty fish.

*Note;* I get concern when I see backing too thin on big sticks like 10+ wts because I've seen what thin GSP can do on wet fingers (acts like a band saw). Anyone who uses course thread GSP or fishing braid, like regular Power Pro hasn't been bitten yet by it. So I recommend re-purposing it on a big water/offshore spinning reel and use something better for backing. That's where smoother texture backing is the reason we use it on fly reels, instead of 4 & 8 strand braided fishing lines/ GSP backing with it's zip saw effect. It's easier to palm a spinning reel and stay away from the line pealing off the spool than with a fly reel. I've seen fingers on my boat get cut to the bone due to this issue. I've also seen big nasty fish breaking off because the backing dug itself down into itself on the spool, when trying to lock a fish down. So there is a reel (pun intended) purpose for wider smooth backing than these fishing braid. Just saying.

I've used Cortland Micron 30lb for many years and really like(d) it. Smaller dia. than Dacron and smoother. So the 30lb is like 25lb so you get a bit more capacity if needed. It's also durable. Reasonable price too.

But I'm getting hooked on this new *Seaguar Threadlock 16 strand Hollow Impact Braid (Hollow Core) in 60lb*. It's round when off the reel and pressure applied, but lays wide and flat on the reel and the first few feet off of the reel (good if your fingers happens to touch it). The wide flat profile also helps keep it from digging into the backing when lots of pressure is applied to the spool. Super silky smooth. The smoothest backing I've tested (even more than Rio GSP 50). It's also a hollow core and with the right splicing needles, can lay a seemless splice of several feet of the end of your running line, up into the hollow core braid to make the strongest, most seemless connection there is.

I did an unofficial *Backing Shootout* about a year ago where I did some testing. I had seasoned members here on microskiff participate where they sent me samples to test (thanks guys). So testing was not really with breaking strength, because you know these GSP type higher line test lines would win against lower lb test Dacron or Micron. But I mostly tested for smoothness, less friction so low cutting and thereby it's ability to avoid cutting wet water logged fingers. Also, how stiff it is, it's ability to avoid tangles and memory, knot strength, ability to not dig into the packed spool of backing. Price was a factor as well. The ability to withstand color bleed through was something I also looked at. Abraision resistance and wear was another factor.

Lines I tested..

About 4 brands of Dacron
Cortland Micron
Cortland Master Braid
Rio GSP 2-Tone 50lb
Jerry Brown
Hatch
Pro Pro Hollow Ace
Toro Tamer 16 strand Hollow Core
Seaguar Threadlock 16 strand
Pro Pro Super Slick
Spiderwire Invisibraid
Suffix 832
P-Line
and about 4 other 8-16 strand fishing braids, including 2 chinese braids.

IMO, *the winner* hands-down was the *Seaguar Threadlock Impact Braid 16 strand Hollow core in 60lb test* (which was the only lb test I tested). The Toro Tamer was a close 2nd but not as smooth, not as stiff and more money per yard./meter. Rio 50lb GSP 2 tone was also silky smooth, but the the was thinner, only came in 1 size and was a little more limp and cost per yard was higher.

Funny thing is, my new favorite braid for my spinning reels is not actually a braid, it's a monotex where all the fibers are aligned, not braided and are fused together. So it's super thin and super smooth like silk. It's called Ardent Gliss. But it's just too thin and too limp to be used for backing. The funny thing is the Threadlock, being a 16 strand braid is almost as smooth, as well as the Rio GSP 50. I also believe it has some sort of coating on it to enhance the smooth texture, like the Power Pro Super Slick, but doesn't wear off like the Super Slick and come off on your fingers if you are spooling it on your reel with tension, or wipe off if pulled thru a cloth.

So with the Threadlock, I measured the dia of the 60lb to that of about 25lb test Dacron, but when it laid flat, measured at least the dia of 40lb test width dacron. But remember, it stayed flat, so the rounded cutting was not there and the overall volume was low when it laid flat in compares to a round line. So that being said, a spool that would take 300yrds os 30lb dacron easily took 400yrds of 60lb Threadlock. Super silky smooth The least amount of friction and wear. Impressive knot strength and small smooth size. It seems to have more stiffness than the other lines which helps to avoid tangling pretty good. No color bleeding from what I can see. I haven't been about to test it's UV resitance and breakdown over time, but so far, no signs of it during the past year. It's actually made in Japan (known for high-tech braids), not china, but packaged in china.

It's hard to find spools less than 600yrds. Comes in multiple colors. It cost about twice as much as normal Dacron or Micron, but less than some other "fly industry" backing like Hatch, Jerry Brown, PP Hollow Ace, Toro Tamer & Rio GSP. *NativeJax* turned me on to it and I'm sold on it now. Thanks dude! He sent a link on a special that Seaguar had direct on-line. But you can find deals on it on e-bay. It's my new favorite backing for my 9-12wts! 









The Cortland Micron 20lb is sufficient for my 5-8wts, but I may try the 40-50lb Threadlock for my more performance reels. l might also try the 80lb for a big stick.

Note, this is a non-bias reviews, like all my other reviews and I'm not paid, sponsored or get any discounts on any of their products.

Ted Haas


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

Thank you for taking the time to write that thorough reply Ted Haas


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

SC on the FLY said:


> Thank you for taking the time to write that thorough reply Ted Haas


I was meaning to post up my unofficial backing shootout, but never did. So I used this thread as an opportunity to post it up. Thanks!


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

Blue is for distance, chartreuse is for accuracy, and white is a compromise.

It's science.


----------



## Caleb.Esparza (Jan 31, 2016)

@Backwater 

I've been using 60lb threadlock on almost all of my reels (5-12wt) for a little over a year now, and I don't see myself ever buying anything else in the future. I have one reel that still has 30lb micron loaded but when that gets too ratty it will be replaced with threadlock as well.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

I have always preferred Micron. You can stack a ton of it on and that keeps your arbor size up so you have faster pick up time


----------



## Pierson (Mar 16, 2016)

Of all the things to way over analyze about fly fishing gear, the one thing I have left alone is my backing. 20 or 30 lb Micron on all me reels. Never had a problem. Please stop giving me anxiety about all this new stuff so I don't have to spend my weekend changing the backing on all my reels!


----------



## TheAdamsProject (Oct 29, 2007)

Seaguar Threadlock Hollow Core all the way on all my reels. Allows more capacity and no knots. I have 200yds on my 5-6 Signature and can run the Cortland 8wt Flats taper on it.


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Dacron/Micron can dry rot over the years, so make sure and test it before every big fish season.
Hollow core however is a lifetime line.


----------



## flysalt060 (Aug 5, 2012)

Finn Maccumhail said:


> Blue is for distance, chartreuse is for accuracy, and white is a compromise.orange backing is for distance.
> 
> It's science.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

tunataker said:


> If you are going to fish offshore think about your class tippet. A big fish that takes out a lot of line and changes direction will create a lot of drag even if your drag setting on the reel is set lightly.
> Try Power Pro on the Gulfstream. Dacron should be OK in the Riptide.


power Pro will cut your fingers off


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

permitchaser said:


> power Pro will cut your fingers off


The scar on my right thumb will prove that! I’ll never own pp again


----------



## Tailer (Jan 10, 2017)

Four or eight strand gel spun lines suck but most hollow gel spun lines are great backing material. I have 50# hollow core GSP on most of my reels and I've never had an issue with it. 

I like to put a few hundred yards of hollow GSP on my reels and top it off with 50-100 yards of 30# Micron in a different color. This has a few advantages over straight GSP or straight Micron. You still get plenty of capacity since the majority of the reel is filled with the thinner GSP but the top shot of Micron is more comfortable to handle, cheaper to replace when it gets worn, and it gives you a visual indicator of how much line you have out. When I'm tarpon fishing and I get through that first 100yds of Micron I know it's time to get the boat going and chase the fish. And since the GSP rarely comes out of the reel, I don't worry about replacing it every year to the tune of a few hundred bucks. I replace the Micron each season for less than $50.


----------



## Seymour fish (May 13, 2018)

SC on the FLY said:


> Anybody have a preference here I am looking to back a new Riptide and Gulfstream, I’ve always used Dacron but I see some people are using Gelspun, PowerPro 8 slick etc. any opinions?
> View attachment 40756


My 30 lb Dacron has held up since 1985


----------

